
Do you need to know computer science to write code? - thetall0ne
https://hackernoon.com/do-you-need-to-know-computer-science-to-write-code-dd155c517716
======
compcoffee
Do you need a mechanic's license to work on your car (and be good at it)? No.

Does it help? Sure.

That's the beauty of hacking.

